# Bugs on deso?



## Ronald McDonald (Jun 12, 2017)

On a scale of 1-10, how bad are they now?


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

I am hearing 22


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

The bugs are always horrid at this time of the year. This year's skeeters are twice the size as usual and a lot meaner.


----------



## fcpnorman (Nov 16, 2014)

We were on July 7-11- 



Sand Wash- really bad- they were covering the screen cabins when we woke up in the am waiting for their breakfast.
We got to Jack Creek on day one( no motor) bad there- just a touch below Sand Wash
We camped at Mile 59 the next night- we had some wind that day- so they were not as bad- more rocks there- not as much wet sand and riverside bushes for them to hatch from
Below there - they were around but not as bad- but some biting flies arrived and they do not give up... until you kill them.
I did not bring the head nets- if I do it again I will bring them..
We had no bear issues, saw some Big Horns- one Bald Eagle and caught some catfish.
Our last night we camped right below Coal Canyon and when we got up in the am we had Mountain Lion tracks past our groover, through our camp within about 20 feet of our tent...


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

We were on a private trip in Desolation Canyon in the 80's, we were partying till about 2:00 am and got up around 6:00 am, we had a long way to motor out, and about 20 feet from our camp in the sand were huge, I mean huge mountain lion tracks about the size of my hand and the distance between the front paws and back paws was about 5 feet. We never heard or saw it, what time it strolled by we don't know. Skeeter's didn't seem so bad back than, to what they are now.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

What is the advice for a mountain lion encounter when sitting on a groover, "sit your ground, look tall and threatening"?

I can see the headlines now in the local "fake media"(as many call news sources on MB), "MAN ATTACKED WHILE...." or "MAN BEATS OFF LION WITH TOILET PAPER". Sure would hate to have my name in the fine print in those articles.


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

GeoRon said:


> "MAN BEATS OFF LION WITH TOILET PAPER".


My mind went somewhere else when I first read this...


----------



## ShredVail (Apr 9, 2014)

Just got off Deso, put on the 17th and off the 22nd, bugs were about a 3 out of 10. Not sure if most people haven't been somewhere where mosquitoes are truly bad like Canada or AK, so it's all relevant. We were a group of 6 adult and 6 young kids, we all got a few bites. Honesty the biting flies while on the river were worst than mosquitoes at camp. We were prepared for biblical bugs, so were happily surprised they were that bad. Dress well at the put in, meaning pants and long sleeves, be prepared with all repellents and you'll be fine.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Fake news! Not what I intended to say. I'm not quite that preverted.


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

ShredVail said:


> Just got off Deso, put on the 17th and off the 22nd, bugs were about a 3 out of 10. Not sure if most people haven't been somewhere where mosquitoes are truly bad like Canada or AK, so it's all relevant. We were a group of 6 adult and 6 young kids, we all got a few bites. Honesty the biting flies while on the river were worst than mosquitoes at camp. We were prepared for biblical bugs, so were happily surprised they were that bad. Dress well at the put in, meaning pants and long sleeves, be prepared with all repellents and you'll be fine.


3 out of 10? I LIKE IT. We launch 8/5. The water is starting to level off, so I have my fingers crossed that they'll be improving every day. We're bringing head nets and a bug shelter just in case.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

Its a trick. Don't believe him. lol


----------



## ShredVail (Apr 9, 2014)

Water dropped a ton the week we were on 7500 to 4500, it's hot down there bring more water that you expect to drink!


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

ShredVail said:


> Water dropped a ton the week we were on 7500 to 4500, it's hot down there bring more water that you expect to drink!


I can see that on the hydrograph. Good to know the mosquitos weren't biblical, even with that drastic of a drop from 7/17-7/22. The forecast (and normal trend) shows the flow change flattening quite a bit by the time we launch on 8/5. We are budgeting a gallon of water per person per day, which was more than enough for our hot early July San Juan trip.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

Just checking to see if anyone has gotten off the river and have any bug updates? Thanks - BS


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

Just seeing if anyone has any updated info on Deso. Just talked to River Runners and they said it is still pretty buggy at the put-in.


----------



## watersarah (Aug 24, 2009)

We launched on the 20th and took out on the 27th. Sand Wash was fine when there was direct sun (just a few mosquito's) - as soon as it went down it they s were extremely heavy. On the water the deer flies were worse than the mosquito's . They were still bad at Jack Creek (but better than Sand Wash). As we got further and further downstream the mosquito's died down more and more. Most of us (guides) slept out every night (except for Sand Wash) though all the customers slept in tents. No-see-um's/gnats were annoying down by Rattlesnake, mostly in the morning. We had bug head nets for everyone, and also lanterns and candles for camp (they were okay).. But the most popular camp repellent was the mosquito incense - giant sticks that can be stuck in the sand. They didn't smell bad and worked really well. 

All and all it was bad but not horrible and I would guess its starting to get better at this point. Fingers crossed!


----------

